# Wanted new rub not Jeffs



## manfjourde (Sep 10, 2017)

I bought and have been using Jeffs for a few years when I started. I'm wanting something different. I cut the heat on Jeffs because the wife doesn't like it. I can't pinpoint why I want the change but just not loving it. When I've had restaurants or friends BBQ it's been nice for a change. Any recommendations are welcome. I'm not creative enough to tweak Jeffs on my own.


----------



## phatbac (Sep 11, 2017)

Try Butcher's BBQ rubs they have a line of really good rub for every pallet.  Google Butcher's BBQ. of the dozen or so rubs he has a sampler pack for you to get an oz of each one he makes and you can try and find the one or ones you like and then order them in bigger quantities. give them a try you wont be disappointed.

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## griz400 (Sep 11, 2017)

here is what we use primarily http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/262751/grizs-pork-rib-rub


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 11, 2017)

Jeffs is good. But would agree it may not fit everyones palate. It has a lot of paprika for me. Furthermore I would assert that you should have more than one rub for different meats and smokes. I find that the basic SPOG is hard to beat for general purposes and should please most all palates but is more of a "seasoning" than a rub. But that is easy to start to tweak or add for different things. Easy enough to add brown sugar and paprika to make a "rub" to your liking.

Speaking of paprika- There are so many levels of heat and flavor of paprika. If you use it in a rub and a lot of it, it will totally change the flavor profile from one kind to the next.

The quality and freshness of the herbs and spices makes a HUGE difference. That stuff that has been in the back of your spice cabinet for who knows how many years needs thrown out! Buy fresh stuff for what you need.

Lastly, don't sell yourself short on your ability to create your own rub or tweak a recipe. There is no rules! Have FUN!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 11, 2017)

Here are rubs I have developed. The first is what I use most frequently on Pork. The kids like it on Popcorn and Fries. Adjust anything to your liking...JJ

*Cajun Rib Tickler*

1C Tubinado or Dried Brown Sugar*

1/4C Paprika**

2T Kosher Salt

2T Garlic Powder

2T Onion Powder

2T Mustard Powder

2T Chili Powder

2tsp Black Pepper

1-2tsp Cayenne

2tsp Dry Oregano

2tsp Dry Thyme

2tsp Dry Celery Flakes

1tsp Celery Seed

Grind the Oregano, Thyme, Celery Flake and Seed. Mix all and store in air tight container, up to 3 months...

Notes...* Leave out the Sugar for a *Cajun Blackening Spice.*  Spinkle a lot or a little, on whatever meat, dip in melted Butter or Olive oil and saute in a very hot pan until cooked to your desired IT.

             ** If you wish you can use Smoked Paprika in the recipe. This will give a seasoning that will add some "Smokey flavor" to Grilled, Sauteed, Fried or Roasted meat, not just stuff you smoke.

*Carolina Q Dust*  

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

1T Kosher Salt

1T Chili Powder 

1T Granulated Garlic

1T Granulated Onion

1T Mustard Powder

1T Grnd. Black Pepper

1T Grnd. White Pepper

1tsp Cayenne Pepper, or more as desired.

1tsp Grd. Cumin

1tsp Dry Thyme, rubbed

Makes about 1 Cup. This has some Heat from the the jar but mellows when Smoked. If too Hot, reduce the Black, White and Cayenne Pepper.

*Mild but Wild Chix Rub*

1/4C Raw Sugar

2T Paprika (I use Smoked if I'm just Grilling)

1T Gran. Garlic

1T Gran. Onion

2tsp Bell's Poultry Seasoning or other

1tsp Ground Coriander Seed (2-3tsp Whole seed, fresh ground)

1tsp Black Pepper

1tsp Mustard Powder

1tsp Allspice

1/2tsp Cumin

Optional: 1T Kosher Salt ** Leave out if you Brined the Bird!*

Mix well. You can put directly on the skin or mix with Butter, Oil or Bacon Grease and rub on and under the Skin.

*Mild Bubba Q Rub*  (All Purpose)

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

1T Kosher Salt

1T Chili Powder* (contains some Cumin and Oregano) Ancho Chile is same without cumin, oregano etc.

1T Granulated Garlic

1T Granulated Onion

1tsp Black Pepper, more if you like

1/2tsp Grnd Allspice

For more heat add Cayenne or Chipotle Pwd to taste, start with 1/2tsp and go from there. Makes about 1 Cup

Apply your desired amount of Rub to the meat, wrap in plastic and rest in the refrigerator over night.or longer. The day of the smoke, pull the meat out, add more Rub and go into your pre-heated Smoker...

Note*...Some Chili Powders can be pretty Hot. McCormick and Spice Island are Mild...

*Chipot-i-le Desert Dust*

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

2T Chipotle Powder

1T Kosher Salt

1T Chili Powder (contains some Cumin and Oregano) Ancho Chile is same without cumin, oregano etc.

1T Granulated Garlic

1T Granulated Onion

1T Cocoa Powder

1tsp Black Pepper, more if you like

1tsp Thyme

1tsp Oregano

1/2tsp Grnd Allspice

Makes about 1Cup.

*Run for the Border Rub*

One for the Chili Heads!

2T Kosher Salt

2T Ancho Chile Powder

1T Chipotle Powder

1T Oregano, Mexican is preferred 

1T Gran Garlic

1T Gran Onion

1T Black Pepper

1T Cayenne

1-2tsp Gnd Cumin

1tsp Cocoa Powder

1/2tsp Cinnamon

Optional:

2T Turbinado Sugar (Sugar in the Raw)

Makes 3/4 to 1Cup Rub.

This stuff is HOT and full flavored with touch of Smokiness. Feel free to adjust the heat to your taste by playing with the amount of Chipotle and Cayenne Powder. All the ingredients are available at the Grocery Store. This stuff will also Kick Butt as the seasoning in a batch of Chili, leave out the Sugar...JJ

This is a popular recipe I have done with Pork, Brisket or just Hamburger. Depending on what I have on hand I will mix the meats...

*Coffee Q Rub*

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

2T Fine Ground Coffee

1T Kosher Salt

1T Chili Powder (contains some Cumin and Oregano) Ancho Chile is same without cumin, oregano etc.

1T Granulated Garlic

1T Granulated Onion

1T Black Pepper, more if you like

1tsp Ground Coriander

1tsp Ground Dill Seed

1/2tsp Grnd Allspice

Cayenne or Chipotle Pwd to taste, start with 1/2tsp and go from there.

*Bubba Beef Rub*

Good on anything Beef. Burgers and Steaks too!

2T Turbinado Sugar

2T Kosher Salt

2T Black Peppercorns

1T Coriander Seed

1T Dill Seed

1T Dry Minced Onion

1T Dry Minced Garlic

1T Dry Lemon Peel (optional)

1tsp Allspice Berries

1tsp Dry Thyme Leaves

3 Bay Leaves, crumbled

1tsp Chipotle Powder or Cayenne.

All Spices are Whole and are toasted in a dry pan over Medium heat until fragrant, 1-2 minutes. The Garlic and Onion do not need to be toasted.

Let the Spices cool then Grind in a cheapo Coffee Grinder until slightly less than Coarse. Mix with the Salt and Sugar. Store in an air tight container. Makes about a Half cup...JJ


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 11, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ has you pretty much covered. Personally I'm a SPOG kind of guy. Nothing fancy.

Chris.


----------



## ab canuck (Sep 11, 2017)

Wow JJ has all the bases covered there...... I copied some to try as well. I do like SPOG as my main but there are some things that just need something else. Give them a try/ test. see what meets your tastes and experimenting is always good, That's how these were all started at one time or another.


----------



## 3montes (Sep 11, 2017)

I've purchased a lot of different rubs. I've made Jeffs and like it a lot but I do a lot of large quantity cooks so I need big batches of rubs and making my own got to be a pain keeping so many large quantites of spices around. I have found Oak Ridge BBQ to have the best blends around and always very fresh. I buy a lot of their stuff and have never been disappointed


----------



## tallbm (Sep 11, 2017)

Another vote here for SPOG (Salt, Pepper, Onion, Garlic).  It is hard to beat and you just add to it here or there to go different directions like Mexican, Italian, Cajun, Steak seasoning, etc. etc. 

It is just too good and too versatile for someone to never try out :)

I would recommend taking an older empty seasoning container and doing the following:

2 tbspn Salt (kosher salt is good but any salt will do, I use what is on hand)

2 tbspn Black Pepper (course)

1 tbspn Granulated/Dehydrated/Minced  Onion (any of those options works, hell even powder works fine)

1 tbspn Granulated Garlic (powder will work fine as well)

Put the lid on the shaker and shake it all up good so it is mixed.

Remove the the lid to the shaker and just put a decent little coat on your meat.  No need to go heavy  unless you are doing a pork butt, brisket, or some other large piece of meat.

Works good on EVERYTHING!!!!  Just go a little lighter on seafood with it.

Give it a go on something simple like a grilled burger if you have SPOG in your spice cabinet and prepare to be amazed.  Just make a patty and sprinkle on both sides and grill then enjoy!


----------



## manfjourde (Sep 12, 2017)

A quick thanks to all of you! This gives me a great start on stuff to try! I'll try to report on how they turn out and how it goes.


----------



## manfjourde (Sep 17, 2017)

Well I went off a mic I found prior to asking and it was much better than Jeffs. I think the paprika was too much for my liking. I did
3/4 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup salt
1/2 pepper
1 tablespoon garlic powder
1 tablespoon onion powder

It was quite good. I'll keep working at trying the others as well thanks all!


----------



## tallbm (Sep 17, 2017)

manfjourde said:


> Well I went off a mic I found prior to asking and it was much better than Jeffs. I think the paprika was too much for my liking. I did
> 3/4 cup brown sugar
> 1/2 cup salt
> 1/2 pepper
> ...


What you list seems like it would be quite good.  It's SPOG plus Brown Sugar.  The SPOG plus whatever else makes sense is usually a win :)


----------

